# Instant dry milk



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Found this today while looking for a source for instant milk for food storage...Costco - Emergency Food Supply Whey Milk
50 - 5 serving pouches in plastic pail. 20 year shelf life, probably more.
Great buy, Ebay wants $89.30 same one. Free shipping from Costco and they don't add premium for non-member.:dunno:
My wife and I drink a lot of milk. I'll let you know how long it takes to get.:2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Another great link! Thanks Bob

Are you going to try it before you pack it away? If you do lets us know how it is. :beercheer:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Another great link! Thanks Bob
> 
> Are you going to try it before you pack it away? If you do lets us know how it is. :beercheer:


Yes I am going to try it for sure, trying to find the best one. One thing I know is that dry milk needs to be really cold and it helps if its made with well water, no chlorine, or chloramine as in city water, found this out years ago when I backpacked a lot, very cold stream or glacier water was the best.
I also read somewhere that if you add canned evaporated milk to it it also helps, unfortunately it doesn't last as long.
I'll have to also try some of the dry milk I have had stored for years, #10 cans, part of my first storage units, about 25-30 years old by now, started in the early 70's as most of you have gathered. I'll just repac it with oxy pacs and vacuum in glass.
I think I told everyone that I just re-gassed the beef, chicken, and plain TVP, about a month ago, it tasted just fine, as TVP goes, no rancid taste.:2thumb:
Here's a photo of the can rack from FIFO I just put together, and some of the food storage units, I don't think they make these anymore.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

If I were standing in a bunker door watching the fallout rain down and I looked back into the bunker and saw my survival guaranteed by all those cans of navy beans, I'd run outside naked and make "snow angels" in the fallout. 

Of ciurse, that comment was made in fun, and in a survival scenario I'd be happy with a full belly whatever it came from, but the serious lesson is prep what you'd normally eat. That's mentioned a lot by the more serious folks, and this is why.

By the way, Bob...thanks for the pics. They're a goldmine for us newbies.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice find! 

I keep some dry milk on hand but for the most part we use goats milk. (We have 4 nannies that keeps use in milk.)


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

The only milk we use is the milk alternative from Honeyville Grain. We tried one can and liked it so much we started buying it by the case. We use this milk in our everyday life - as we do most of the items we have in our long-range plan. One #10 can lasts us about three months since it's just the two of us. 

The milk has a five year shelf life unopened and a one year shelf life opened. We order it by the case (six #10 cans to a case) and keep a minimum of two cases on hand at all times. 

The only caveat is - and it is probably the same for all dried milk - you must store it in a glass container once it's mixed. I bought two little two-cup glass pitchers and they work just fine for our needs.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't know about the glass container. Thanks.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Another great link! Thanks Bob
> 
> Are you going to try it before you pack it away? If you do lets us know how it is. :beercheer:


The milk is really good, just a hint of vanilla helps, used 4 cups ice cold water as they suggested to get creamer taste. Would recommend this highly. Mylar package well sealed, good instructions, even has shelf life according to storage temps.:2thumb::2thumb:
I will test refrigerator spoilage time after mixing in glass container, should be about same as reg milk I would imagine.:dunno:


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

I do some trading with a fellow pipe smoker here in town. He lost his job some time back and now gets something called commodities, (I think that's how you spell it). He gets powdered milk in bags. I make a blend of tobacco and weigh it out so it comes out about the same as going to the store and buying powdered milk. He's over here every month to trade with me. I put the milk into mason jars and I'm not sure how much more I can take. It's something we rarely use ourselves and it's starting to pile up. I really don't know the shelf life of this stuff and if it wasn't for helping out a fellow pipe smoker down on his luck I would have stopped taking it already.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

:gaah:We had powdered milk when I was in scouts, it was nasty to drink by itself!:gaah: The best way to use it is to let it sit over night in a cold place then ad it to something else. Should you desire to drink it pour it down fast and cold then chase it with something else.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

sailaway said:


> :gaah:We had powdered milk when I was in scouts, it was nasty to drink by itself!:gaah: The best way to use it is to let it sit over night in a cold place then ad it to something else. Should you desire to drink it pour it down fast and cold then chase it with something else.


Agreed. I use it to cook with to keep it rotated.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Vanilla + dry milk = yum*

If your family can't stand the taste of dry milk, it helps to add a touch of vanilla flavor to it. This is especially true of the cheaper brands I've tried. We usually mix it up in a blender, just enough to drink cold, then store enough in the fridge for only that day's use.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Lake Windsong said:


> If your family can't stand the taste of dry milk, it helps to add a touch of vanilla flavor to it. This is especially true of the cheaper brands I've tried. We usually mix it up in a blender, just enough to drink cold, then store enough in the fridge for only that day's use.


Great suggestion Windsong, I'l do that if I ever have to drink it again, hopefully not. My nephew would prefer Chocolate milk.


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

Did a little research after I posted yesterday. Seems dry milk will store for a couple of years at best. Needs to be kept out of the light. Did some more searching and mixed up this:

Instant Potato Soup Gave it a try and it's not bad. Would make a great little something to take camping. At least I have a piratical use for the stuff now.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Rody said:


> Did a little research after I posted yesterday. Seems dry milk will store for a couple of years at best. Needs to be kept out of the light. Did some more searching and mixed up this:
> 
> Instant Potato Soup Gave it a try and it's not bad. Would make a great little something to take camping. At least I have a piratical use for the stuff now.


Rody, your timeline on dry whey milk storage is a little off, read start of post. This and most dry whey milk is good for 25 years or more. I have some that is about 40 years old. I may just open some for you to try.
Do your research. I think your referring to boxed on the shelf type dry milk.
Or are you referring to the potato soup, if so sorry, for the snappy retort.
By the way my wife and I are big milk drinkers, the one we just tried was so good that it didn't last for the in refer shelf test after mixing.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Cookin' with Powdered Milk*

Peggy Layton has a cookbook called Cookin' with Powdered Milk, loaded with all sorts of uses for the stuff. 
I have her Cookin' with Home Storage cookbook and use it often. Most of the ingredients are given in dehydrated and fresh measurements, so I can use fresh garden food or dehydrated food.


----------



## Rody (Sep 4, 2009)

bunkerbob said:


> Rody, your timeline on dry whey milk storage is a little off, read start of post. This and most dry whey milk is good for 25 years or more. I have some that is about 40 years old. I may just open some for you to try.
> Do your research. I think your referring to boxed on the shelf type dry milk.
> Or are you referring to the potato soup, if so sorry, for the snappy retort.
> By the way my wife and I are big milk drinkers, the one we just tried was so good that it didn't last for the in refer shelf test after mixing.


I was only refering to the stuff I trade for. Seems it has a very limited shelf life. I should have been more clear about that.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

When we used to drink whole milk all the time, we could not stand the taste of the powdered milk. We switched to skim milk then went to the powdered. Now, we can drink the powdered with no problem. We also only make the days worth at a time using ice cold filtered water.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Lake Windsong said:


> Peggy Layton has a cookbook called Cookin' with Powdered Milk, loaded with all sorts of uses for the stuff.
> I have her Cookin' with Home Storage cookbook and use it often. Most of the ingredients are given in dehydrated and fresh measurements, so I can use fresh garden food or dehydrated food.


I also have Peggy's books. They are awesome. The book Cookin' with Home Storage is my kitchen Bible. If you have a question you can email her and she will answer you back.

Also guys and gals thanks for the heads up on the Whey milk. Gonna purchase some of it and give it a try.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Rody said:


> Did a little research after I posted yesterday. Seems dry milk will store for a couple of years at best. Needs to be kept out of the light. Did some more searching and mixed up this:
> 
> Instant Potato Soup Gave it a try and it's not bad. Would make a great little something to take camping. At least I have a piratical use for the stuff now.


I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

BB they also have some emergency food pails also that have several kinds of dehyds in them ( I bought 2 of them) as well as "survival pails" that have food and other supplies for an emergency that are pretty good also.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Follow-up to the dry milk, sorry couldn't do refer test, it tasted soo good. Here is a ice cream recipe I copied from another site...

Delicious Vanilla Ice Cream
(One Large Serving for One Person)

1/3 cup instant nonfat dry milk 1 cup water 1 tsp. vanilla extract 
3 tbsp. sugar (granulated or powdered) 1/4 tsp. salt

"Mix the dry milk with the water and put it in the refrigerator overnight. The next day add the other ingredients and mix well. Put it in the freezer and allow it to chill. Stir the mixture every 30 minutes. Do not let the ice cream freeze solid. It is ready to eat when it is the consistency of soft-serve ice cream. Depending on the temperature of your freezer and how full your freezer is, the freezing process normally takes between 2 to 3 hours."

Variations:

"Chocolate Ice Cream: Add 1 tbsp. cocoa powder or 1 tbsp. chocolate syrup at the same time the vanilla extract is added. Mix well so the chocolate is blended consistently throughout the mixture."

"Fruit or Berry Ice Cream: After putting the ice cream mixture in the freezer, wait 90 minutes. Then add finely chopped/diced fresh peaches or strawberries or whole fresh blueberries to the freezer mixture just before it begins to harden. Stir well and then return the mixture to the freezer. This will help keep the fruit crisp tasting and prevent the fruit from becoming soggy."

"Walnut or Pecan Ice Cream: After putting the ice cream mixture in the freezer, wait 90 minutes. Then add chopped/crushed walnuts or pecans to the freezer mixture before it begins to harden. Stir well and then return the mixture to the freezer. This will help keep the nuts chewy and prevent them from becoming soggy."

"Optional Ice Cream Churn: If you have an Ice Cream Churn, crushed ice, and rock salt, then follow the directions for making ice cream that accompany your churn. You will need to increase the above quantities in order to more fully utilize the capacity of your ice cream churn."

Because the whey milk has vanilla in it already you might not have to add it.

By the way here is the site link... Grandpappy's Information Home Page, by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E., Christian Poems, Free Games, Recipes, Wilderness Survival Tips, Six-Sigma Quality.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I would never thought to do that. Cool recipe bunkerbob!


----------



## doucmpuppiespn (Feb 18, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> Didn't know about the glass container. Thanks.


I had no idea either! Sure explains why it didn't last as long as I thought in the plastic pitcher!!


----------



## OnTheRiver (Mar 23, 2010)

Adventures in Self Reliance blog recently posted a powdered milk taste test and review. Has some good info:

Powdered Milk Taste Test and Review


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

OnTheRiver said:


> Adventures in Self Reliance blog recently posted a powdered milk taste test and review. Has some good info:
> 
> Powdered Milk Taste Test and Review


There is a WHOLE powdered milk, not non-fat, that is available by the name of NIDO. It has high reviews from another survival group I belong to as well as here:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Nestle Nido Instant Milk Powder, 12.7-Ounce Tins (Pack of 4)

It is the ONLY completely whole powdered milk that is manufactured now, cream and all. One can be had for as little as $7, so it would be cheap to test it out. The test test is close to regular whole milk in the stores and it mixes well, so it is good for drinking. Directions call for 3 tbsp per glass.


----------



## mcshawnboy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Dry Milk's Bad Taste...*

In the 70's my folks were poor and we used dry milk. It was better if mixed w/ canned cream/evaporated milk/sweeten condensed milk as well as refrigerated overnight in a glass pitcher & stirred before drinking. I worked at a dairy co-op getting UHT white & chocolate milk that were long life shelf stable that were very tasty cold. Almond milk is tasty & the soy brand Silk is very palatable. If you can grow soy beans this is very versatile milk, soy sauce, edamame (Asian version of boiled peanuts). We had to old hippie version of The Book of Tofu, by William Shurtleff and Akiko Aoyagi that details the process. We're not very far from Area R, where cultivation of everything we're use to is available in our uncertain future, but only to our elitist elected officals!


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i was raised on powdered milk and i love the taste of it ( its better to have something in your stomac than just words) my mother used it a lot in her cooking (on a wood stove) ive been a food storer for all my life and i dri a lot of things but dri milk will still be a thing on my shelves for a long time to come --just add more milk to the glass if you want richer tast ---remember its always better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

lanahi said:


> There is a WHOLE powdered milk, not non-fat, that is available by the name of NIDO. It has high reviews from another survival group I belong to as well as here:
> Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Nestle Nido Instant Milk Powder, 12.7-Ounce Tins (Pack of 4)
> 
> It is the ONLY completely whole powdered milk that is manufactured now, cream and all. One can be had for as little as $7, so it would be cheap to test it out. The test test is close to regular whole milk in the stores and it mixes well, so it is good for drinking. Directions call for 3 tbsp per glass.


I actually bought the NIDO the other day. They sell it at a store called LA Mart here in MD. I have not made any yet, I was waiting to run out of the instant non-fat before I opened a new one. I will try to get to mixing some up this week and post a review once the family tries it.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Finally made some of the Nido. My family loves it. Mixed very easily, no clumping. Good taste and no "funny" aroma. You have to mix it with warm water (I will try mixing it with cold water and let you know how that works), so make sure you make it a day ahead to chill it completly.

I paid $14.99 for a #10 can that makes about 13 quarts. So about $1.15 per quart. It has been awhile since I bought the non-fat stuff from Aldi's. so I can not give a cost for that. Sorry.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

What about saco? I heard that tastes better. Is it too expensive?


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

The only containers of Saco I have seen in my area are the small cans of buttermilk (in the baking aisle) and they were about $6 or $7 for enough to make maybe a few quarts. Way too pricey for me!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow.. okay that lets me out too.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Faithmarie, maybe you can find it on the web cheaper. I usually try to find stuff locally just to try it out before I spend money for large amounts of stuff then find out the family will not eat it. Plus shipping is usually expensive even if I am ordering small amounts. (Except Honeyville, very reasonable shipping)

Mixed the Nido with cold water today, it mixed just fine--no clumps. Used some of the Nido to make a cream sauce last night. It made a wonderful, rich, creamy sauce. 

I think this powdered milk is a keeper! :2thumb::2thumb:

Edit: Normally, we would only use low/no-fat milk. But, I am thinking that if we are in a situation that we need to use our LTS food, the extra fat and calories in the whole milk would be a "bonus" that we would need. Plus if you have babies/grandbabies they would need the extra fat and calories. IMO.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi Mdprepper,
Thank you I will try honeyville.
I always give my younger daughter a hard time about fat free and egg whites only. I believe we should eat the way The Lord intended. The whole egg the whole milk and the whole fruit seed and all, well most of them anyway.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Walmart in my area has started carrying the Nido (in the specialty/spanish food aisle) in the #10 cans. $13.99 for about 13 quarts, eqauls $1.08 per quart. I like that price a little better!


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

*Best flavor*

August 2012 will find my dad and i packpacking the pacific coast trail through the state of Oregon. There are so many different powdered milks on the market. I was hoping narrow down the choices. We want regular, not the non-fat, as we will need the energy and fats as we hike. the trip will take 30 days as we plan to fish as we go. Not looking for the best buy or longest storage life, just the best flavored. thenks


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Grizz said:


> August 2012 will find my dad and i packpacking the pacific coast trail through the state of Oregon. There are so many different powdered milks on the market. I was hoping narrow down the choices. We want regular, not the non-fat, as we will need the energy and fats as we hike. the trip will take 30 days as we plan to fish as we go. Not looking for the best buy or longest storage life, just the best flavored. thenks


Try the Nido for the best, closest to fresh milk taste.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

Ditto the Nido. You can mix it with the non-fat stuff to stretch it out a bit (and use up the non-fat stuff in the process).


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Walmart.com says a Walmart close to me carries it. I'm gonna have to go get some. This sounds like it would be a much better option for us to take camping. We've been taking the Parmalat shelf stable milk but it ain't cheap!


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

bunkerbob said:


> Yes I am going to try it for sure, trying to find the best one. One thing I know is that dry milk needs to be really cold and it helps if its made with well water, no chlorine, or chloramine as in city water, found this out years ago when I backpacked a lot, very cold stream or glacier water was the best.
> I also read somewhere that if you add canned evaporated milk to it it also helps, unfortunately it doesn't last as long.
> I'll have to also try some of the dry milk I have had stored for years, #10 cans, part of my first storage units, about 25-30 years old by now, started in the early 70's as most of you have gathered. I'll just repac it with oxy pacs and vacuum in glass.
> I think I told everyone that I just re-gassed the beef, chicken, and plain TVP, about a month ago, it tasted just fine, as TVP goes, no rancid taste.:2thumb:
> Here's a photo of the can rack from FIFO I just put together, and some of the food storage units, I don't think they make these anymore.


My great hope is for all of us to have such a filled pantry!


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Do people can milk? I've never done it but it's not too dense like fruit butters. We have dairy goats so usually have fresh milk. I do buy dry milk for just in case and use it for a few recipes.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Still use cheese but no milk in many years. Now we use almond, coconut, soy in all our recipes. Works great. Powdered soy, almond and coconut powders may store better than dairy. Don't know because we buy these in cartons ready to use. Non GMO.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Meerkat said:


> Still use cheese but no milk in many years. Now we use almond, coconut, soy in all our recipes. Works great. Powdered soy, almond and coconut powders may store better than dairy. Don't know because we buy these in cartons ready to use. Non GMO.


We can't use almond or soy anything in our house due to allergies, and I was pretty sure that coconut milk is not a true substitute for milk, as it mainly contains fat and is lacking in calcium and protein. It's a good ingredient to have on hand, though, you can't make Chicken Satay without it!


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> We can't use almond or soy anything in our house due to allergies, and I was pretty sure that coconut milk is not a true substitute for milk, as it mainly contains fat and is lacking in calcium and protein. It's a good ingredient to have on hand, though, you can't make Chicken Satay without it!


 Oh sorry about that. With all the crap they put into dairy its a wonder we aren't allergic to that too,haha. We do eat cheese and sometimes sour cream. Storign would be too much work for us. Take care.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Question fer yall. Durin my rare times a sittin bein bored, I've wondered if a feller could safely drink the milk replacer what the farm stores sell fer calves? Anybody got a thought on this?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Question fer yall. Durin my rare times a sittin bein bored, I've wondered if a feller could safely drink the milk replacer what the farm stores sell fer calves? Anybody got a thought on this?


I vote no because I have read the ingredients ... I will not feed it to my calves...


----------



## Txcatlady1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Don't think I could get past the smell of milk replacer!


----------

